# VivExotic Spare Parts



## Aquapac (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi All,

As the manufacturer of the VivExotic vivariums we are asked at times for spare parts. To facilitate this we have set up a separate website, where you should be able to find parts for old and new vivariums.

www.vivspares.co.uk 

I hope this may be of interest to some or all of you.:2thumb:

Thank you,

Aquapac Ltd


----------

